# Confused about weights and volumes



## APurpleChair (Dec 7, 2015)

I have just acquired a Sage Duo Temp Pro, but am a little confused regarding the weights and volumes of espresso that I should be aiming for.

Conventional wisdom (i.e. internet searches) seem to suggest that I should be aiming for

WEIGHT OF ESPRESSO = 2 x WEIGHT OF DOSE in around 25-30s.

Assuming I dose 16g this means that I should be expecting 32g of espresso.

BUT, this equates to only around 32ml by volume.

The Sage manual states that I should be aiming for around 60ml for a double espresso. The shot glass that I have suggests that a double espresso is 60ml.

60ml would equate to approx 60g, i.e. 3-4 times the dose in weight.

Which is correct?

I appreciate that I can experiment via tasting, but I'd like to be in the correct ballpark, and these two estimates seem way off.

Help?

Dean


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

your thoughts and research seems fairly spot on, adjusting the output to your taste.

Ignore the 60ml rubbish (unless that is your taste)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you have crema, 60ml is less than 60g. Plus measuring in ml allows significant parallax error, how do you determine where the meniscus is with crema.

However, assuming that you are going to use g to weigh dose & output, both 32g out & 60g out are correct...if they both taste balanced & sweet. Both are possible, but will require different grinds (coarser for the longer shot). The 60g shot will be much weaker at a similar extraction to the 32g shot. If you want a very syrupy mouthfeel, go shorter with the shots.

Forget 25-30sec., keep a note of what shot time is for good tasting shots at your chosen ratio, but do not brew to time (might fall in that range, might not). The Duo Temp Pro has a preinfusion stage, which may affect shot time.

You're not 'experimenting' by taste, you are determining what parameters lead to a good shot. Experiment with grind settings.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Weigh in and weigh out

Sage are working to a different ratio than you and to volume...Effectively nearly 1:4 of coffee to water - it will taste different than 16>32 g you are aiming for

Try not to think go what you are making as a double that has to be a certain volume or weight or even in a certain time

Work to a recipe coffee used to water used , in your example 16 g coffee to get 32g espresso , giving you a ratio of 1:2

Try reading here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

and here

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-understanding-yield/

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-putting-it-all-together/


----------

